# dale hollow



## baby bass

crawdaddy and me are headed down around 12 tonight, be fishing sat morning.going to get fish ready for marshall and crankus maximus when they get here thursday.just hope they are bitting.baby bass.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Good luck! I will be arriving on Thursday evening!  Save some for us!

Danny


----------



## Tee

Good Luck Guys! Let us know how you do! 

Ugh I wish I were going!


----------



## twistertail

Good luck. 
Looks like you will have pretty good weather.


----------



## ccc

headed down on sunday. fishing till sat. will post catch. been counting the days since january.


----------



## DaleM

CCC where are you staying at? I still have my yearly licences  If the fishing is good it would be a blast to go back down.


----------



## TritonBill

Good luck guys!


----------



## baby bass

thanks guy's we will be staying with family until thursday,then we are going to stay at cedar hill resort from thursday til sunday.


----------



## ccc

we are staying at horsecreek. first time down. can`t wait!


----------



## Marshall

Thursday can't come soon enough. I hope the old man figures them out for me when i get there. If not, I'll tell him how to catch them when i get there.  It will be a good time hopefully we'll have some good weather.


----------



## ShakeDown

You guys are gonna have a blast! Take tons of pics, and hope you tear into them.


----------



## Marshall

Which way did you columbus guys go to get to the hollow. Last year i went through louiville to cave city(65) and across 90. Is there a faster way? Anyone go 75 through lexington? Thanks. Dad just called and he just got there.


----------



## ashtonmj

I just moved to south of Dale Hollow and I found the shortest mileage route and ultimately the fastest is taking I-75 to 80 (Cumberland Parkway) and then 127 south to wherever you need to get to the lake at.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Coming from North of Lexington .

Take 75 S to exit 62 Mt Vernon Renfro Valley
right on 461 to 80 
right on 80 to 914(Somerset by-pass save 10 minutes)left on 914
left on127 to 90 right on 90 to wherever you are going at Dale.


----------



## Marshall

Dad called (baby bass) and they had 3 with one close to 5 lbs he said. Few more days and i'll be there.


----------



## ashtonmj

eeeeeeeeeeeer I live 30 flipping minutes away and I cant fish there yet...stupid student ID hurry up so I can get my resident license


----------



## Fletch

Freeze and I had a good time. On 4-14 they were really hitting the spinners.


----------



## ccc

got back on sat. found spots in back of creeks. used sluggos. caught6 for the week biggest went 2 lbs. caught 12 smallmouths in the week. four on shinners four on red bandits 200 . four on bubble gum sluggos. bass went from 41/2 lbs.to 2 1/2lbs. had a great time. bobby gentry guided us on monday and showed some great stuff for dale hollow as well as things to try at home. I would recommend him big time! catch and release.


----------



## Marshall




----------



## Marshall




----------



## Marshall




----------



## Marshall




----------



## Marshall

Bright sunny days, caught some nice fish. Was there with Crankus, Baby Bass, and Crawdady. Most were caught on tubes and spider grubs. Saw lots of big spots spawning and a few smallies spawning also. Was a good time. Baby bass and crawdady got some good pics also. Justin(crankus) had the biggest a 21 and a quarter incher.


----------



## ShakeDown

Great pics guys! Looks like you had a sweet trip.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

we fished all day friday and for 5 hours on Saturday(15th and 16th). We caught a number of fish on tubes, but only two that even went three lbs. we think most of our fish were males cause their bellies were flat. Bluebird skies at Dale are tough! I posted a couple pics on my gallery. Nothing like those hogs preceding me in this thread!

Danny


----------



## crankus_maximus

We all had a blast! Great weather, although it was tough for fishing! Those fish were mostly caught on 8;b test with a small spinning reel. Can you say fight? Yeehaw!


----------



## Fletch

We caught a few with spinning gear and 8lb test and you aren't kidding about a fight, WHEW!
The first year I went (1996) we were told to bring 6lb test and spinning gear. I didn't do that well but I did catch one that was 4.10lbs and my heart was pumping so fast I thought it would explode. I just slowly moved out to deeper water and let it go where it wanted. But, no more of that 6lb line stuff. Too much stress on the old ticker!


----------



## TritonBill

Great looking fish! Good job guys.


----------



## baby bass

well had a great time,but crawdaddy kicked my butt in my own boat,what do you think.he wasn't the only one .marshall and crankus maximus kicked my butt also.look out boy's i'am out for revenge next year .well you will see some nice pictures as soon as crawdaddy gets them posted.baby bass


----------



## Marshall

Crawdady with a dale hollow smallie


----------



## crankus_maximus

Lots of bass, but no Sherrie's. Too bad! We were hoping you'd get one of those pigs. Just remember when you see those fish....fats is beautiful!


----------



## Fletch

baby bass said:


> crawdaddy kicked my butt in my own boat.


Outfishing you in your own boat? Thats just wrong baby bass. Go get em next year!


----------



## CRAWDADDY

some pictures of baby bass's spots and crawdaddy's smallies


----------



## CRAWDADDY




----------



## CRAWDADDY




----------



## CRAWDADDY




----------



## baby bass

see what i mean fletch,crawdaddy, crankus maximus, and marshall all kicked my butt at dale hollow.


----------



## CRAWDADDY

here are some of the pictures of baby bass's spots and some of crawdaddy's quality bass i'm sold on dale hollow, last year was tough but it was worth coming back. crankus,marshall,and baby bass are alway's fun time


----------



## Marshall

As you can see by the picture, Baby Bass lived up to his name. Great trip, some nice smallies crawdaddy. Glad you took pictures of those beauties.


----------



## baby bass

well not everybody can catch the big one's ( ha ha) had to let you boy's have some fun,so i can get you back down there next year and kick your butts.(ha ha)


----------



## Fletch

I really think that babybass and I caught the same tiny fish! When he hit I thought I pulled up some grass or moss!


----------



## baby bass

fletch you are right i think it was the same fish,because it felt like a little patch of moss. baby bass    ps. it sure was a pretty little fish.


----------

